# Deep Purple



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Mucking about on a '82 Japan Vintage Tele


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Sounds great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Knocking at your back door. Great album, great track. I love Blackmore, but Morse is no slouch.

Nice job.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Great album. Nice job. 

My favorite moment from that solo is here...






The riff to nobody's home is a lot of fun. Also the bonus track, I'm not responsible is great.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I love Blackmore, but Morse is no slouch.


And the very short tenure of Tommy Bolin too. Gonna riff some “Gettin’ Tighter” this weekend.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks all
Blackmore's song Motifs are what I try to play but his solos I leave for real guitar players.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great sound. Lighter on the picking and louder on the amp next time?


----------

